# What is the right way to use special charactors



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

My Tyrion dus hardly anything in the games I use him, what is the best way to use him


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

i like to use him in a unit of dragon knights together they can ride pretty much anyone down, they work really well as a hammer unit.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the best way to use special characters is to paint them up nice and put them on a shelf or use them as army generals and heros as they are usually either to powerful and ruin the game or to expensive and never make their points back. nice models though


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Sparsly. special characters are great for a story themed game and they do have great special rules but dont expect them to conqure all every time they are expensive and the rest of your army becomes a body guard rather than a large fighting force. 

My advice is special characters every now and again is great, all the time becomes dull.


----------



## bean (Jun 11, 2008)

use them when someone really winds you up with a cheesy army list. hit them with caradryan, hes a monster. alternative to using caradryan would be to have tyrion in a unit of dragon princes beforee and send them slamming into the enemies baddest unit for fun  see how it goes.


----------



## Amen-Ra (May 28, 2008)

We use them sparingly, usually only in really big games, and even then some of us only use 1 of them in a 5000+pt game. For some reason I prefer to get more rank and file instant, but that could because I have quite a few skeleton archers...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I only use them rarely, I just whated tips on how to use them thanks ancient


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

When I use valten i tend to go for powerful units with the enemies army general in I challenge the general and kill him out rignt and the take out the unit. the best way to use a special character or any powerful character is to actually make them do what they do the best even if they get charged they are in combat.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Lord Sinkoran


----------

